# What does a Muktar do?



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Does anyone know what a village Muktar does and if they are answerable to anyone in their village. 

Any information would be interesting.

Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

southcoastlady said:


> Does anyone know what a village Muktar does and if they are answerable to anyone in their village.
> 
> Any information would be interesting.
> 
> Many thanks.


The Mukhta is the head of the village council (Or town council). They pretty much seem to be all powerful even if they are totally useless.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Veronica said:


> The Mukhta is the head of the village council (Or town council). They pretty much seem to be all powerful even if they are totally useless.


Thanks Veronica… 'all powerful' seems to be the case!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

southcoastlady said:


> Does anyone know what a village Muktar does and if they are answerable to anyone in their village.
> 
> Any information would be interesting.
> 
> Many thanks.


Towns have Mayors, villages have Mukhtars.

From Wikipedia:
_
Mukhtar (also spelled Muktar, /ˈmʊktɑːr/) meaning "chosen" in Arabic المختار, refers to the head of a village or mahalle (neighbourhood) in many Arab countries as well as in Turkey and Cyprus. The name refers to the fact that mukhtars are usually selected by some consensual or participatory method, often involving an election. Mukhtar is also a common name. In Arab countries it is more often a surname (laqab), whilst in non-Arab Muslim countries it is common as a first name (ism)._


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Towns have Mayors, villages have Mukhtars.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> _
> Mukhtar (also spelled Muktar, /ˈmʊktɑːr/) meaning "chosen" in Arabic المختار, refers to the head of a village or mahalle (neighbourhood) in many Arab countries as well as in Turkey and Cyprus. The name refers to the fact that mukhtars are usually selected by some consensual or participatory method, often involving an election. Mukhtar is also a common name. In Arab countries it is more often a surname (laqab), whilst in non-Arab Muslim countries it is common as a first name (ism)._


Thank you David. I do know what they are - my question is 'what do they do'.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

It would seem they do very little by the amount of responses or that people have no idea. I believe both assumptions are correct!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

debs21 said:


> It would seem they do very little by the amount of responses or that people have no idea. I believe both assumptions are correct!


I am sure they do something. If you ask a Cypriot he will know. But expats are not interesting for them.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

southcoastlady said:


> Thank you David. I do know what they are - my question is 'what do they do'.


Ann,

I asked your question at my Greek class tonight and this was the response:

The term Mukhtar is now obsolete, but many older people still use it. The new term is "Ο Κοινοταρχης" (pronounced O Κeenotarchees) meaning "Community Leader" which, it is thought, more accurately describes their role. If you copy and paste "Ο Κοινοταρχης Αργακα" into Google search, and use Google translate, you will find the details of the Mukhtar and various services for Argaka Community.

Muktars are elected every 5 years and as it's not a full time post, they are expected to have alternative full time employment. They are paid around €250 per month to fill the role of Mukhtar. As to your specific question - what do they do? - they preside over a small village 'council' of 4 or 5 others and decide how money is to be spent within the community, including the grants given by Central Government in Nicosia to all towns and villages. Needless to say, the immediate area where the Mukhtar, his family and the 'councillors' live within the village get the most money spent on them!

When it comes to re-election, Mukhtars ensure that transport is provided for people to vote for them and (as with all politicians) promise the earth to their electorate, but seldom keep their promises.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

southcoastlady said:


> Does anyone know what a village Muktar does...


Having now read the Argaka Community web page, this is what your Mukhtar proposes to do:

Create an organized beach.

Landscaping seafront by creating pedestrian and cycle path.

Construction of a new Kindergarten.

Create a square in the heart of the village.

Creation of a Community Office in the area of ​​the old City is located in the heart of the Community.

Restoration of old tap of the village.

Construction of Multipurpose Area that houses the Association of the village while achieving hosts will ensure senior citizens.

Creating the conditions for conversion of the Community into a quality tourist destination.

I think that the restoration of the old tap is high on the list and highly achievable!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

In general the Muktar is the focal point for local issues in each village. Thus they control the local budget, collection of local taxes and lead the town council. They are the port of call for day to day problems too such as non-emptying of dustbins, stray dogs or water supply problems.

In general there is justified cynicism about Muktars particularly dubious use of funds but there are those who do a good job for their communities and it usually shows in the appearance of their village - Kallepia is one that comes to mind as a good one as opposed to Psathi whose Muktar was unable to stand for re-election due to having been jailed for fraud.

In my village there are 2 main camps of equal size putting up candidates which means that Sylvi & I hold the balance of power, a most useful and beneficial position to be in. I am not of course suggesting that we are bribed in any way including being taken out for meals or being given gifts of liquid refreshment and other items. Fortunately our Muktar is quite effective and has made visible improvements to the village.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> In general the Muktar is the focal point for local issues in each village. Thus they control the local budget, collection of local taxes and lead the town council. They are the port of call for day to day problems too such as non-emptying of dustbins, stray dogs or water supply problems.
> 
> In general there is justified cynicism about Muktars particularly dubious use of funds but there are those who do a good job for their communities and it usually shows in the appearance of their village - Kallepia is one that comes to mind as a good one as opposed to Psathi whose Muktar was unable to stand for re-election due to having been jailed for fraud.
> 
> ...


Pissouri was forced to have a new election of Muhktar some months ago because the old one was jailed for sexual abuse concerning a young schoolgirl. There were three candidates and the winning one were said to pay 100 € for votes. 
I am sure he could be a good one but he has the same problem as the old one, that without the consent of the rest of the council nothing will be done. And that is how it is in Pissouri


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

They are useful to know for help with any issues, you even need one to stamp a car transfer form!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Davetheeagle said:


> They are useful to know for help with any issues, you even need one to stamp a car transfer form!


I really think it is better to know the secretary, he is always there and do all the Muktars work anyway


----------



## akw666 (Jun 17, 2015)

On a more practical level, they are the first port of call for things like disputes with neighbours, sorting out the water supply on the side beyond your water meter, arranging local 'farm' tracks to be re-levelled after heavy rain, etc.


----------

